# Rear Sway Bar



## CTCarGuy (Nov 17, 2009)

Does the rear sway bar have any brackets? Mine (71) is just the bar between the lower control arms. I saw a picture of a kit to add a sway bar and there were bushing brackets. I'm just wondering if something is missing, Thx

CTCarGuy
71 Original GTO
Signed up for the 2010 Power Tour


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Just the bar between the lower arms. Sometimes there are shims to make the bar fit properly. The bar you saw is primarily for drag racing. It has a link and bushings to the car body. This assists with traction and weight transfer. Hope this helped, eric


----------



## CTCarGuy (Nov 17, 2009)

*Sway Bar*

Thanks. I took it off today and there were no shims. 38 year old bolts can be tough. I sprayed them for 2 days and had to heat only one. So far so good. Now to get the bushings out of the control arms. I'm borrowing a press. 

CTCarGuy


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

You will need to make a spacer to go in the arms to hold them in place when you use the press or they will crush....:willy:


----------

